# Best waterfowl load



## Medicine Man (May 26, 2009)

I shoot mostly those coot ducks. 
What load would you recommend for my 20 ga.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 26, 2009)

slingshot and marbles works best for me, but if i were gonna shoot coots with a 20 gauge i think i would shoot federal 2 3/4" #9's!! lead shot of course!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 26, 2009)

Lead #4's over decoys....................

.270 Winchester when they raft up in the middle of the lake.  .270 will reach out and touch one, just got to stay steady in the boat so you don't miss.


----------



## tony2001577 (May 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Lead #4's over decoys....................
> 
> .270 Winchester when they raft up in the middle of the lake.  .270 will reach out and touch one, just got to stay steady in the boat so you don't miss.



#4 lead shot for sure on the fly by's are in the decoys! 
But i would have to go with the 300 win mag when they raft up out in the middle ! just gives you a little more range than the 270 and a lot better feather ball on impact!


----------



## Medicine Man (May 26, 2009)

# 4 shot sounds good. I think ya'll are pulling my leg with the high powered riffle stuff. I would be concerned with it deflecting off the water. I don't shoot them rafted up anyway. I try to wait until they are cupped and committed. If ya'll are so unethical that you can't call them up then you shouldn't be shooting them.JMO


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> If ya'll are so unethical that you can't call them up then you shouldn't be shooting them.JMO



Ethical?

Kettle meet pot.

I saw you on Lake Sinclair one time in an airboat.  Your buddy was driving through the rafts of coots.....you were on the bow, blasting away at them with a unplugged shotgun.


----------



## Medicine Man (May 26, 2009)

Wasn't me partner..I'm new to the sport this will be my first full season. I have found a new sport though. These coot ducks do seem to call and decoy fairly well. Someone mentioned the #9 shot, I had a problem with cripples when shooting those. They are kinda small though. Maybe it's my choke combination. I do shoot a good bit on Sinclair but I do not own a airboat mostly just bank hunt.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Wasn't me partner. I do shoot a good bit on Sinclair but I do not own a airboat mostly just bank hunt.



I know it was you......you were wearning camo SCRUBS.


----------



## tony2001577 (May 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I think ya'll are pulling my leg with the high powered riffle stuff. I would be concerned with it deflecting off the water. JMO




Just make sure you use ballist tip bullets, if you dont miss there will be nothing left to deflect . ............


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Wasn't me partner..I'm new to the sport this will be my first full season. I have found a new sport though. These coot ducks do seem to call and decoy fairly well. Someone mentioned the #9 shot, I had a problem with cripples when shooting those. They are kinda small though. Maybe it's my choke combination. I do shoot a good bit on Sinclair but I do not own a airboat mostly just bank hunt.



definately choke combination, i personally prefer a rhino extended full turkey choke......another thing to think about you ever shot coots with a .410?? its pretty nasty at 30 yards and under


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 26, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> .another thing to think about you ever shot coots with a .410??



Dang, that's quite a challenge for us wingshooters!  I might have to try that.


----------



## Medicine Man (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone know the best place to buy a large metal trash can? I'm going to get me a nice (no leaks) intertube and put it around the top and then inflate it. I should be able to get in the deep water with this to kill those rafted ones ya'll speak of. If I can get low enough down into it, they shouldn't be able to see me. I'm just coming up with all kinds of off season ideas.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy a large metal trash can? I'm going to get me a nice (no leaks) intertube and put it around the top and then inflate it.




That's the famous Lake Seminole float tube.

The trashcan not only will keep you dry but it will protect you from a gator attack.  I would use some bungees and zip ties to put on some native vegitation to grass it.

D-White and Muddy could tell you how to do this.  They have some experience hunting this way.  Get in touch with them via Georgiawaterfowler.


----------



## tony2001577 (May 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy a large metal trash can? I'm going to get me a nice (no leaks) intertube and put it around the top and then inflate it. I should be able to get in the deep water with this to kill those rafted ones ya'll speak of. If I can get low enough down into it, they shouldn't be able to see me. I'm just coming up with all kinds of off season ideas.




I bet one of those floating trash can blind things would 
work in my little beaver/duck swamp ! bet i could sneek right up on me some roosted woodies before daylight !!


----------



## rspringer (May 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy a large metal trash can? I'm going to get me a nice (no leaks) intertube and put it around the top and then inflate it. I should be able to get in the deep water with this to kill those rafted ones ya'll speak of. If I can get low enough down into it, they shouldn't be able to see me. I'm just coming up with all kinds of off season ideas.




Been in the trash can a few times thats for sure.... Its a different expreience. 


But as far as the gun of choice... I would say a punt gun especially hunting out of a trash can.. Those two would make for a "deadly" combination especially on rafted birds.


----------



## chase870 (May 27, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> definately choke combination, i personally prefer a rhino extended full turkey choke......another thing to think about you ever shot coots with a .410?? its pretty nasty at 30 yards and under



.410 coot shoot that sounds like a blast, we oughta have a .410 dove shoot as well


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 28, 2009)

chase870 said:


> .410 coot shoot that sounds like a blast, we oughta have a .410 dove shoot as well




don't worry we will


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2009)

Maaaan, great thread broseph!!  I thought I was the only coot conniseur out here!!  I be lovin me some cooters.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 28, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaan, great thread broseph!!  I thought I was the only coot conniseur out here!!  I be lovin me some cooters.



  he said cooters!!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (May 28, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> he said cooters!!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (May 28, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaan, great thread broseph!!  I thought I was the only coot conniseur out here!!  I be lovin me some cooters.



It was nice to know you bro!!! See ya on the other side(GW)!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 28, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> It was nice to know you bro!!! See ya on the other side(GW)!!!



 c ya round broseph


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2009)

Reload with kernals of corn, less evidence


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Medicine Man (May 29, 2009)

WOODIE13 said:


> Reload with kernals of corn, less evidence



I ain't gonna put no corn in my wood duck hole..The GW will charge you for that..


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 2, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I ain't gonna put no corn in my wood duck hole..The GW will charge you for that..




I hear that all them GW guys are getting layed off work ,,,,,,,,,,if they aint working they cant charge you ! 
Bait up your woodie hole and


----------



## crabbybill (Aug 3, 2009)

coot as in black bird on water? them birds aint feet to eat friend

got cusoin in louisianaia that pull em from feet down real quick and pop em off bone; hip area. 

puts them in big black ketle and ruh sauce. ok, well, i say bad, but them were good. but none of you boys cajun so il pass.  i cant imagine them fried like you all do. or even griled on inside of grile.


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 4, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> he said cooters!!



KEYBOARD IS NOW SPRAYED WITH DIET COKE!!  I'M SERIOUS!!  !!!!!


----------



## Coot_Eater (Aug 4, 2009)

a "cooter" is a type of turtle i dont get whats so funny. idk. i use #4's on coots and i use three dozen spray painted two liters.


----------



## briar270wsm (Aug 4, 2009)

i personally hunt coots with my 50 cal. or torpedos


----------



## stuckonquack (Aug 4, 2009)

i made submorine with a trash can to shoot coots in alabama and the pond in ivey (chockumomma)


----------

